# requirements for EMT-T?



## joes82 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cant seem to find on how to start becoming an EMT-T. What is the necessary need to become?

im in an community college (Elac,LA CA) and they provide Administration of justice and medical courses. i always was interested in the army for a medic 68W. 

so They have skill certificates such as Emergency medical technician 1...but don't know what else to take? im still researching.

any who i want to know how did you achieved. any tips?advice?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=34693

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33698

This should get you started. There are several threads here that discuss this topic.


----------

